# Goldfische fressen wie bekloppt ...



## KamiSchami (7. Mai 2006)

hi, ich hab mal was ausprobiert. meine fisch ehab ich überd en tag so 5-6x gefüttert. jedesmall fressen sie wie bekloppt also ob es noch nix gegeben hat. ist das normal? gruss frank


----------



## Dr.J (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Goldfische fressen wie bekloppt ...*

Hallo Frank,

ich finde es total übertrieben Goldfische 5-6x am Tag zu füttern. Meine bekommen 1x in der Woche etwas zugefüttert, ansonsten ernähren sie sich von dem, was sie im Teich finden. Ich finde es nicht i.O., wenn du sie fütterst, bis sie platzen.


----------



## jay (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Goldfische fressen wie bekloppt ...*

hallo,
ich füttere meine fische 1x am tag. ich könne auch 3oder4 mal am tag füttern und die würden immer fressen. aber kommt auch jetzt noch durch den winter ( kommt drauf an wann du angefangen hast zu füttern ).


----------



## Sigrid (7. Mai 2006)

*AW: Goldfische fressen wie bekloppt ...*

Hallo Dr. J; normalerweise halte ich es wie Du: 1x die Woche Futter. Doch jetzt mache ich bzw. die Fische eine Vitaminkur und die tgl. 3 Wochen lang. Werden sich ganz schön umgucken, wenn es dann wieder nur 1x die Woche Futter gibt.....Aber nach dem strengen und langen Winter finde ich Vitamine erforderlich. Was meinst Du dazu? Gruss Sigrid


----------

